# Magura HS11 vs. HS33



## Daseca (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Muss dringend meine kaputten V-Breaks meine 20" trials tauschen. 

Will mir endlich eine hydraulische felgenbremse holen. 

Reicht die HS11 aus oder muss es eine HS33 sein? Ist das Handling der HS11 (wegen Hebel) gut?Hat da jemand Erfahrung? HS11 würde ich gerade preiswert bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Januar 2017)

Hol dir eine Deore V-Brake, ordentliche Züge (Oddyssey Linear Slick) und ordentliche Beläge (TNN ADV) und fertig. Besser als eine HS11 auf jeden Fall und gleichwertig, mit sogar mehr Hold als eine HS33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (3. Januar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Hol dir eine Deore V-Brake, ordentliche Züge (Oddyssey Linear Slick) und ordentliche Beläge (TNN ADV) und fertig. Besser als eine HS11 auf jeden Fall und gleichwertig, mit sogar mehr Hold als eine HS33.



Braucht man bei der aber nicht viel mehr Kraft? Sry bin Anfänger


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Januar 2017)

Daseca schrieb:


> Braucht man bei der aber nicht viel mehr Kraft? Sry bin Anfänger


Eher weniger, denn der Hebelwiderstand ist viel kleiner, vorrausgesetzt, dass die Züge ordentlich verlegt und ordentlich sind. Mein Tip: Avid SD7 oder XT Servo Wave (ja, das gibt es auch für Kabelbremsen) Hebel mit Deore Armen und TNN ADV Belägen. Dazu noch die Odyssey Linear Slic und fertig ist die Bremse. Wenn du dann noch einen XTR Carbon Booster für hinten findest, wäre das die Krönung.

Ich habe am Rockman die SD7 Hebel, Odyssey Kabel, TNN ADV Beläge und Avid Ultimate Arme mit einem selbst geschnitzten Booster (XTR war bei mir zu schmal). Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse und sie ist auch auf frisch geflexter Felge sehr leise. Einziger "Nachteil" ist, dass der Druckpunkt weicher ist als der der HS33.

Hier noch mit billig Alu Booster




Rockman¹ by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Januar 2017)

Tatsächlich finde ich auch die V-Brakevariante die bessere Lösung. Wenn es hydraulisch sein soll, dann würde ich die HS 11 nicht empfehlen, egal wie günstig du sie bekommst.


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Januar 2017)

Nimm die HS33 und nutze die Zeit zur fummeligen Zusammenstellung und Montage der V-Brake lieber zum Radfahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2017)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Nimm die HS33 und nutze die Zeit zur fummeligen Zusammenstellung und Montage der V-Brake lieber zum Radfahren.


Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn er Cantisockel hat und so schaut es aus, dann dauert das Einstellen der HS33 länger zumal diese mit dem Evo Adapter nicht gescheit funktionieren dürfte. Das einstellen einer V geht genauso schnell wie eine HS33; ist ja keine Cantibremse.


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Januar 2017)

Oh, das hab ich überlesen, dass er Cantisockel hat! Dann lieber das von dir empfohlene Setup.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2017)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Oh, das hab ich überlesen, dass er Cantisockel hat! Dann lieber das von dir empfohlene Setup.


Jo. Die 4-Punkt Adapter für die V-Brake bringen die Bremse recht weit nach draußen und nehmen etwas Leistung. Da tut es auch eine HS33.


----------

